
How the term 'open source' was coined 20 years ago - henryluo
https://opensource.com/article/18/2/coining-term-open-source-software
======
mojomark
More on the "Open Source" origin story here:
[https://m.harpercollins.com/9780062565716/wtf](https://m.harpercollins.com/9780062565716/wtf)

However, both of these pieces in which the authors clammer to claim a piece of
ownership by writting first person accounts of their own achievements in the
field, seemingly to cement their place in the history books (even if
rightfully attributed), induces an unpleasant and unshakable taste of
narcissism.

It's like they waited their entire lives for someone to call them a genius and
when nobody did, they said "OK, well I'll just go on the record and let
everybody know I'm a genius because my genius was obviously overlooked." Ugh.

